
Dyson announces a robot vacuum cleaner - tdaltonc
http://www.laggano.com/2014/09/dyson-finally-announces-robot-vacuum.html
======
devnill
I'd be curious to see how all the sensors hold up after a couple months of
regular cleaning. I have an older model Roomba and am blown away by how
durable it is. The sensors are extremely primitive and it doesn't have any
capabilities to map rooms like newer robotic vacuums, but it manages to do a
great job without any dust getting in after months of use.

Granted, I haven't had an opportunity to tear apart newer models, but I'd be
really surprised if the more advanced sensors would be much more prone error
after a bit of dust gets stuck to them.

------
larrys
Interesting that there is an old style drafting board behind Dyson in the
video. About a robot "high tech" vacuum cleaner. Hard to believe that company
in particular uses a manual drawing process or why anyone would use that as a
prop either.

~~~
dabeeeenster
Gordon Murray (Designed the McLaren F1 and a lot of top F1 cars) shuns CAD and
does most of his work at 1:1 with pen and paper.

~~~
alayne
Gordon Murray is 68. It's more likely about what he is used to than paper
being more effective than CAD. Drafting on paper sounds ridiculous to me.

------
privong
There is other, fairly extensive, discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8267622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8267622)
(also currently on the front page)

~~~
k-mcgrady
I would like to see HN start to kill these posts. The previous one was near
the top of the front page, linked directly to the product, and was submitted
four hours before this causing a large discussion. I guess it's a time
consuming thing to police but this article seems to contain nothing more
substantial than the original submission - it just causes a fragmented
discussion.

~~~
privong
If enough users flag the post, I believe it drops off the front page. It
obviously is not the same as killing a post, but it is probably the most
straightfoward method for community moderation.

------
lightblade
Judging from the brush, it looks like it is designed to clean carpet. Roomba
had been designing their robots to clean all types of flooring. I don't think
Dyson will be a big threat to Roomba.

------
ape4
Does it automatically plug itself in after cleaning the room. And dump the bin
into a trash can.

------
rman666
Want!

------
readerrrr
Why does it need a brush bar if it is a vacuum cleaner? Seems like marketing
lingo to me.

The camera and navigation are an expected improvement, but other than that
doesn't look better than my old Roomba clone, it is even missing some
features.

~~~
DanBC
Brush bars help lift hair off the carpet. They also help lift the carpet pile
which some people like.

I'm kind of surprised to read people who don't look after their vacuum
cleaner. Whatever brand it is: change the bags (if it uses them); change the
filters; occasionally give it a clean.

